

LambTracker: Open Source EID for the sheep industry - pndmnm
http://lambtracker.com/

======
pndmnm
I should probably just have written a blog post about this, but busy getting
ready to move to SF ;)

I met the author of this software over the weekend -- she runs a single-breed
sheep farm in the North Fork valley in Colorado, and gathers data for the
USDA, tracks the genetic lines of all their sheep, and so on. She was telling
me that the commercial alternatives for the electronic tag-reading hardware
can cost $1000+, but they were able to build a reader that communicates via
Bluetooth with an Android device for less than $100:
[https://github.com/OogieM/sheep_eid_hw](https://github.com/OogieM/sheep_eid_hw)

Apparently a similar situation with the software to absorb and process that
data, which is why she's writing LambTracker. Cool to see an entire market I
didn't realize existed getting renovated from the inside.

------
userbinator
It's pretty common for software/hardware for relatively specialised
applications to be extremely expensive in proportion to their functionality,
but with the increasingly popularity of open-source hardware/software the
ability to DIY solutions is enhanced and I think this is a great example of
what can be done.

At first glance, from the name I thought it would be a
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tracker_(music_software)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tracker_\(music_software\))
!

